# GEEKTOOL3 probleme



## Arnaud_1337 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

voila, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Imac 27" hier... Je tente de customiser mon "bureau" a l'aide de GEEKTOOL3, je le lance du système , ensuite j'ai une fenêtre qui s'affiche, avec "File" + "image" + "Shell" je prend le shell comme expliqué dans le tuto et je le glisse sur mon bureau a ce moment la il revient directement vers le shell et disparait, il ne reste pas en place sur mon bureau...

Une petite idée?

D'avance merci


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2012)

Hello.

Quelle version de GeekTool ?


----------



## Arnaud_1337 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

merci pour ta réponse 

il est marqué Geektool 3

D'avance merci pour ton aide


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'ai la 3.0.2 de l'App Store, ici : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/geektool/id456877552?mt=12
Je n'ai aucun problème avec.


----------



## Scalounet (31 Janvier 2012)

«Enable» est bien coché ?


----------



## Arnaud_1337 (1 Février 2012)

Merci,

je viens de tester la version proposée et cela a l'air de fonctionner!


----------

